# Stomach pains/cramping - not like AF pains - good sign or not?



## Lisajane73 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi


My OTD is Tuesday and I have been getting on and off pains/cramps since last weds (8dp5dt) sometimes sharp little pains, otherwise low level cramps/dull ache.  Tonight however they are quite painful and yet they don't feel like AF pains at all.  They are right at the front, below belly button but not down quite as far as pubic area.


Good sign or not  I haven't got any HPTs in the house so can't test early!


----------



## lozzy2b (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi lisa jane,

I had our 5 day ft on friday. I found et very painful and have been cramping ever since, and now back ache.

Hoping its not af!

Fingers crossed with your otd! I dont think things will be clear until then.

Best wishes

Laura


----------



## Pearcey6812 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi Lisa, 

I too, have experienced cramps during my 2ww - they started last Thursday (which was 10dp5dt) and I couldn't work out whether they felt like the usual AF cramps or not. They went by yesterday however... I have done x2 HPT's, both of which have been negative - OTD is tomorrow and I've been told that there is still hope so be positive! Your OTD is not so far away - my advice would be to not rush out and buy an HPT tomorrow as seeing that negative is really not good - the clinics give an OTD for a reason! If only I listened to my own advice! 

I will say however that some comments in the forums on here have mentioned pains just below the belly button and they all seem positive so will keep my fingers crossed for you!

Good luck for Tuesday  

Helen x


----------



## Lisajane73 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for the replies - pains still there but it feels more like my ovaries to be honest and worse when I need a wee!
I have also been getting brown discharge when I wipe and all the crinone residue has been coming out brown today (sorry if TMI!)  

Could this be to do with my ovaries shrinking back to their normal size?  They were very enlarged as I got 29 eggs.  My cervix feels quite high (not low like when AF is on its way) and feels tightly closed.   


I have decided I will test this evening once DH is home and DD is in bed...fingers crossed!


Pearcey - hope your result turned into a BFP?


----------



## Pearcey6812 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi Lisa, 

Unfortunately was another BFN this morning  

I spoke to the hospital and they have advised me to use my crinone gel again this evening and retest again in the morning. I explained about the mild pains I had last week and the fact that I had had a brown discharge and crinone residue but she was not concerned about this. As my AF appeared on day 9 and 10 in our previous two cycles, she said that it's very unusual to be so completely different. 

She also said not toget my hopes up, which is extremely difficult at this time!!!

Fingers crossed for your BFP - is tomorrow your OTD? 

Helen x


----------



## Lisajane73 (Jul 4, 2009)

aw Helen - what an agonising wait!   
I have my fingers crossed for you tomorrow.


My OTD is actually Weds - my clinic make you wait 16 days (even after a blast transfer) when other clinics is between 10-14 days, so I know that the result will be accurate if i test today to be honest.  I just want to stay in my PUPO bubble as long as possible!


let me know how you get on


Lisa x


----------



## Lisajane73 (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh well, looks like it's a BFN.  Just did a test but brown is now turning to red so i think AF has arrived.   


This has never happened to me before on either of my negative cycles, so am a bit shocked.  i thought the amount of progesterone I was on would keep the damn witch at bay?!


Hey ho, we have 11 frosties as fall back, so all is not lost.


----------



## Pearcey6812 (Apr 20, 2013)

Awww, sorry Lisa  

Mine too was a BFN and, after three unsuccessful cycles now, is the end of our IVF journey... 

Good luck with your frosties, stay positive! x


----------



## Lisajane73 (Jul 4, 2009)

Aw Helen   life's just not fair sometimes, is it? 


So sorry it's the end of your journey...


I have to be grateful for the fact we were able to get one DD out of our treatment and I know we were very lucky indeed.  Doesn't stop the longing for a sibling though.


----------

